# Managuense



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The most intelligent fish I've ever had. The closest you'll get to owning a dolphin!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Another


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

and another


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Taking pellets


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

perfect jag.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Thankya!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

are those peas? he looks beautiful


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks like hikari staple pellets to me.

That's a huge jag


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very beautiful Managuense. This is how they should look like







In my opinion these are one of the most beautiful looking cichlids around :nod:

Edit: how is his temperament?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow, he is a great looking beast of a fish!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

Beauty of a fish, but I disagree with the dolphin part!

--Dan


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

sweet


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

dang hes big!

i wanna see some teeth pictures :laugh:


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet jag.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

jan said:


> Very beautiful Managuense. This is how they should look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks sir. He's got a boat load of personality and protects his aquarium tenaciously. Nothing else is allowed in there including my hand!

I'll try to post pics of him attacking my hand this weekend. It's funny but it freaks me out a little.







Plus it leaves my hand marred up but hey, anything for the site.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Simply flawless Serrapygo. What size tank do you have him in?


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

That's awesome, is that fully grown?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Simply flawless Serrapygo. What size tank do you have him in?
> [snapback]1136479[/snapback]​


Thanks. 75g



> MRNIMO. Posted Today, 03:10 AM
> 
> That's awesome, is that fully grown?


Theoretically he could go another 5 inches or so.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice jag


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

big managuense !!

I like alot

carl


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Beautiful specimen man,How old is he?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

elduro said:


> Beautiful specimen man,How old is he?
> [snapback]1138139[/snapback]​


I have no idea. I rescued him from a fish store in the ghetto. He was pinned in the corner of a 55g with a sunken in stomach and he was terrified. He had a huge buttikoferi in the tank next to him. I don't know if he was visually terrorized by the buttikoferi or was just shy in general but, I knew I had to have him. I had no room but I shuffled fish around with dividers and brought him home. I gave away my last 15" managuense but, this one I'll keep.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow great looking fish, i never knew that managuense get that big, i let alone 20"!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great look'n Jag dude.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> wow great looking fish, i never knew that managuense get that big, i let alone 20"!
> [snapback]1138241[/snapback]​


15" jag is a monster, 20" is record breaking though









very nice


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very Nice


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > wow great looking fish, i never knew that managuense get that big, i let alone 20"!
> ...


Certain books call for near 20" for the male. I've never seen one and doubt I ever will. I wouldn't mind laying me hands on a dovii that big!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Biggest one caught in florida was 21'' TL I think not sure though.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

very nice........


----------

